# Attn all floridians!



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Do any of you live in the Palm Bay area of Florida? My older brother needs someone to feed his cat while he's gone for about a week for Christmas. I know this is strange, but he's being silly about it and thinking it would be better to fly the poor thing to Reno than find a good pet sitter or boarding facility. Or do you know anyone trustworthy who'd be willing to do so or a good boarding facility in his area? I just feel it will be easier on the cat and everyone else if he just leaves D'artagnan in Florida. He is a raw fed kitty if that makes any difference.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww, he must love his kitten so much. I'm a bit far away I'm afraid. I know my vet will board animals at short notice, maybe he could try there? 
Is the kitten use to travelling? Reason I ask is that I wouldn't hesitate to take Windy in a carry on with me if I had to, but then again, she is use to me carting her everywhere as well as being in loud, unfamiliar surroundings. If his kitten isn't, then it probably would be best to leave him at home. I'd be inclined to tell him to look for a local pet sitter who can come and feed and play with the cat in his own home.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

, well I don''t really know any pet-sitters, and my own home is not fit for a cat.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh man, I wish he lived closer, I would totally take care of D'artagnan for him. I started my own pet sitting/dog walking business a few months ago and I really enjoy it. 

I don't know of anybody in that area, but I'll do some research and ask around and see if anyone comes recommended. I think for cats its always easier to get someone to go to the house twice a day and feed them/scoop the box than to have them boarded, I know my cats would go ape-sh*t if I tried to take them somewhere else to stay while I was out of town.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks guys! The cat is an adult and has never really traveled in his life so I think it will be way more stressful for him to go flying than to be boarded or get a pet sitter.


----------

